# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Du lịch Hàn quốc: Thưởng thức Lẩu Hàn quốc

## hanoidulich

Thưởng thức Lẩu Hàn quốc                                                                Ăn  lẩu vào mùa đông là hợp lý nhất với các nước có thời gian lạnh kéo dài.  Mời bạn tham khảo một số món lẩu ngon của Hàn Quốc nhé.

1. Lẩu chiên Sinseollo
,
Món  ăn này có xuất xứ rất lâu đời ở Trung Hoa và được coi là món ăn Hoàng  gia. Cùng với thời gian, món ăn này được du nhập đến Hàn Quốc. Nhiều  thành phần trong lẩu chiên được rán trước khi sắp xếp vào nồi lẩu.  Nguyên liệu chính là thịt bò, cá, trứng rán cùng nhiều loại rau củ như  cà rốt, cần... Đầu bếp khéo léo sắp xếp khiến nồi lẩu trông đẹp và ngon  mắt.

2. Lẩu thịt bò Sogogi jeongol
,
Món  lẩu này gần giống với loại lẩu bò quen thuộc với người Hà Nội nhưng  được nêm nếm thêm một số thành phần như cá cơm, tảo biển...

3.Lẩu bạch tuộc Nakji jeongol

,
Ngoài bạch tuộc nhỏ, tôm, món lẩu này khá đậm đà và cay với nhiều loại gia vị, nhất là hạt tiêu cay nồng.

4. Lẩu nấm Beoseot jeongol

,
Món  lẩu với các loại nấm thường được ưa chuộng bởi nước ngọt và bổ dưỡng.  Nếu bạn thích thêm chút "chất" cho bữa ăn của mình, có thể bổ sung một  ít thịt bò.

5. Lẩu kim chi Kimchi jjigae

,
Món  canh kim chi đã quen thuộc với nhiều người nhưng nếu trong ngày lạnh,  bạn thích ăn lẩu thì thêm chút đồ nhúng như thịt bò hay các loại hải sản  (mực, tôm...) thì cũng có thể biến tấu thành món lẩu.

Ngoài kim chi cải thảo, đậu phụ, bạn có thể cho thêm các đồ nhúng vào món canh làm thành nồi lẩu.

----------

